# Outlook 2003 how to enable/disable send receive



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have outlook 2003 on my machine and would like to know how to enable/disable send receive on startup. Sometimes my pop server seems to not like the auto send receive and I want to see if outlook is the problem "before" I call verizon and look foolish.

I would rather look foolish here where people know me.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Open *Outlook*, click* Tools*>* Options*> *Mail Setup* tab> uncheck the box: *Send immediately when connected*. Click the* Send/Receive* button and you can check the box: *Schedule an automatic send/receive every*... and in the box select the number of minutes you want the automatic send/receive or uncheck the box and you can click the *Send/Receive* button on the toolbar when you want to send or receive mail. When set, click *Apply* and *OK*.


----------

